# walleyes on loon lake



## buchwheat (Feb 8, 2005)

Has anyone else been fishing for walleyes on loon lake in minnesota and are you catching a any.
i found a good way


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

No, I haven't but feel free to share your "good way" with us! :wink:


----------



## buchwheat (Feb 8, 2005)

we went out a couple of weekends ago an we noticed that there was alot of fish on the bottom of the lake in 45 to 60 feet of water so we went and bought 2 oz bottom bouncers and spinners and trolled for about an hour the next morning and i caught an 8 pound walleye


----------

